# New Caster From Greece



## zerocast (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi 
My name is Makis, I come from Greece
Distance casting and surfcasting in Greece is like a baby 1 or 2 years old!

I need info for distance casting.
My equipment
rods 2 pieces from Italy(ULTRAMARINE)
3/6, 4/8 oz 4m new zziplex 3500 (2 months)
telescopic rods 70/130,100/150 gr action
4,30m length.
these type of rods we used in Greece.
reels
fixed spools Shimano power aero, Daiwa or Tica.
multiplier Abu 6501 c3 (i removed level wind and i put power handle from mag elite the green one).

In Greece we used 99% fixed spools!
My personal best 
OTG 160 m with 125 gr main 0.28 leader 0.65

Where I can find mag conversion kit for my abu 6501 c3 and casting techniques.

Sorry for my english

thanks
Makis


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "zerocast",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "zerocast",

What are the rules by which you are required to cast in Greece?


----------



## zerocast (Aug 26, 2004)

*No Turnaments No Rules!!*

Hi longcaster,
First of all thanks for welcome. 
Greece there are no turnaments because surfcasting is a baby.
I told you that we used multipliers 8 people all over the Greece!!!!!
fishermen knows only fixed spools because easy to use and most of beaches are clean.
Fishes are different,common weight 0.5 kg in summer, quantity of them 5-30(best).We "hunting" like crazy in winter the BASSFISH (Lavraki) in greek because they are millions from 0,5 kg even 12kg! especially when the wind is South then the fishing conditions are really like yours.
The distibutors in Greece are out of tune for surfcasting even long casting. Brand's like penn or abu are unknown!!! for 95% of fishermen.
For this reason we buy tackle thinks from Uk even USA.they don't know anything about Zziplex,century,conoflex and others.It's difficult to put the noggin of Greeks these thinks.
On 11/9/04 it will be the 1st casting tournament in Greece.
I send the rules of UKSF to the people to organazised the tournament but they go mad!!!
they told me the lines are very large,leaders is to big!!! Nobody Interest for safety,

We have a team 4-5 people we will go to the tournament.

Sorry for my "big" mouth

thanks


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Casting in Greece*

Hi Zerocast - I have been talking with a caster in Greece for over a year. He is now regularly casting over 200m with the 150g lead using among other a zziplex.
I will send him a copy of your post and he may contact you - BlackBeard (UK based)


----------



## Komorods (Aug 30, 2004)

*zipper*

Zziplex exist in Greece, and these rods have lower total cost compared those bought from England (including Vat-shipping). Send me a e-mail for more information.
The name of caster is Antony, he does cast 216 meter with pendulum style. 
We will watch Antony with other casters in the first casting meeting on 12-09-2004.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Komorods",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## fishinglover (Aug 31, 2004)

*My poor friend*

Hello Zerocast,
I believe that if your casting technique is as bad as your English are, you will justify the first half of your nickname (zero) and you 'll place yourself in the bottom of the September's 12th long distance casting classification. 
I 'm sorry for the black humor. Makis is a good friend of mine and I love him very much. But I think that truth about long distance casting in Greece is somewhere between what Makis (Zerocast) and Fotis (Komorods) said. Some people know quite enough about distance casting (rods, multipliers, material and casting techniques) and always trying to enrich theoretically and practically their knowledge-techniques-max distance and some other know almost nothing, want to show that know, even though are semiliterate. As ancient Greek said "Smatter is worst than ignorance". So, all of us that we love what we do, we have to try much more to show anyone wants to learn (semiliterate or ignorant) the right way for iproving their skill. I think that 1st casting tournament is a great chance for knowing each other, for give-and-take and would also be the new start for getting out the dead-end.
About me now. Makis (Zerocast), Fotis (Komorods) and Antony from Athens are much more skilled than I am in long distance casting with multipliers. I 'm fishing since I remember myself and for the last 8 years I 'm an beach angler. After my 4-5 last years madness concerning freshwater fishing and especially carp fishing, I recently sticked in long distance casting. I start to involve with it about 5-6 months (theoretically) and about 2 months practically. My fishing tackle consists of match rods and reels, carp rods and baitrunner or big-pit reels, telescopic surfcasting rod and pole rods. I used to fish by telescopic rods, but I find that 2-pieces carp rods are very good for light surf and I use them in sea and lakes too. My training tackle are one Daiwa Millionaire 7HT and 3 rods (Daiwa TDSS 12', Daiwa STXS 13' and Daiwa TNXS 14' all Multiplier versions) that a familiar tackle dealer borrows me.
That was my little fishing story. Thank you for your attention.

Nikolas


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "fishinglover",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## fishinglover (Aug 31, 2004)

*Reply to Longcaster*

Hi Longcaster,
thank you for the welcome. I hope we would talk more often since now ("we" includes all friends that are keen on long distance casting).

Nikolas


----------

